# Need advice with bent handlebars



## Nick-theCut (May 18, 2012)

Hi guys.  Anyone have advice for me.  My rusty 1935 crossbrace handle bars are just slightly bent.  Possibly took a impact to the right side.  The right handle is bent back 6-10 degrees inward.
I don't have a vice to clamp it down and hit /with a mallet.  What should I do?  Or, who or what type of person could straighten my bars out? Appreciate anyones thoughts, thanks.  -  Nick


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 19, 2012)

Get a vise! Here is a useful gadget-
http://books.google.com/books?id=-2HVAAAAMAAJ&dq=bicycle repairing&pg=PA115#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## prewar (May 20, 2012)

*Bars*

Find a friend with a large vise, and stable workbench. Are the crossbars removable? I've cold bent bars with removeable crossbars with a long pipe 3 ft + slipped over the end of the bars.  Measure what you have to start with before you start bending. This way you can measure your progress. Work slowly.


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 20, 2012)

That's good advice, thanks.  I wish I had my own workbench/vise setup.  I'll check my buddy list 

What type of business typically has a shop vise available?


----------



## prewar (May 21, 2012)

*bending bars*

This may sound weird but if you have any friends that have High School students , some of the schools have auto shop class. May be able to go in to bend the bars. Muffler shops.  Venice High has an adult auto shop class for night time adult students. It's great you have access to all types of equipment.


----------



## MagicRat (May 21, 2012)

I can only recomend trying to re-bend them yourself.

If somebody else breaks it...you will hate them for the rest of your life.

(ask me how I know)


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 21, 2012)

Haha, sounds like an interesting life experiance.  I think I got the info I was looking for... Tell us.  How did you end up hating someone for life MagicHat?


----------



## MagicRat (May 22, 2012)

If I posted the story...You would hate him too.


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 22, 2012)

haha.  Good job at not spreading the negativity.  Take care all.  -  Nick


----------



## bricycle (May 22, 2012)

Maybe you could get by with putting under a cars tire. Tire won't crush bar, but should be heavy enough to hold to bend....Unless you have a Ford Smart Car...lol!


----------



## Nick-theCut (May 22, 2012)

This may be a genius idea Brian.  Way to think creatively.


----------

